# propagation.....?



## seattle420 (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/hil/hil-8702.html


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

...:d...


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> when some1 has time, can they delete this crap from this crapper.  thxs


...crapper cleaned..


----------

